# need to reset my HP printer



## Ihatebestbuy

Hi I need help with my hp 2575 all in on printer. I need to reset the printer to clear a blue error. I had a technician from HP help me do this before. There is a sequence of keys to hold down while the printer restarts. I can not remember the buttons now, and Hp tech support is not willing to help since the printer is over a year old now. I spent hours on teh phone with India and received no help. If anyone can help I would appreciate it. hp photosmart 2575 all in one

error 0x07674dd6 blue screen on the printer screen

Thanks


----------



## paul_doo

http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00485365.pdf

Here is a pdf manual for your printer perhaps it will refresh your memory if you look through it.


----------



## Ihatebestbuy

Yes I have that but it doesnt mention how to do a restart and how to get your printer back to factory conditions. There is a way to do it, but I cant remember the buttons.

thanks


----------



## catlady13

Reinitializing the all-in-one 
Reinitialize the all-in-one by following the steps below: 
Turn off the power by pressing ON. 
Unplug the power cord.
Wait five seconds, then plug in the power cord and turn on the power.
Try reading the photo card again.
If the unit fails to read the card, reset the unit:
Repeat Steps 1 and 2 above.
Press and hold # and 6 from the front panel keypad while plugging in the power cord. 
For products that do not have # and 6, press Cancel and the Right Arrow. 
Continue holding both buttons until the reset displays, and then release.
Select the language and country/region if prompted.
Huom: Resetting the unit will erase some stored data. Most of this data will be restored when the all-in-one re-establishes communication with the computer. 


I got this from an HP page , hope it works


----------



## Ihatebestbuy

Thanks Cat. I tried that. When I used the right arrow and cancel key 1-5 popped up on the printer screen, the screen was green, but I still could not get it to restart. Does anyone have any experience with hp errors and troubleshooting? Hp will not help me becuase it is over a year old and they want me to pay for tech support. I will not be buying any HP products in the future, the rude Customer services reps and the indifference they have shown to customers has put me off of them.


----------



## catlady13

Issue
The product displays an 0x ... error code when printing (for example Error: 0xf0af8004). These error codes indicate that the product has an internal condition. 
Solution
Use the instructions below to resolve the issue by restarting the product.
Disconnect the Universal Serial Bus (USB) cable from the back of the product, but leave the product turned on. 
Open the cover of the product and remove the print cartridges. 
Close the cover and wait for the Insert Ink Cartridges message to display. 
Disconnect the power cord from the back of the product and wait for one minute.
Reconnect the power cord. If the product does not automatically turn on, press the Power button. 
Open the cover and reinsert the print cartridges.
Close the cover. If prompted, print a calibration page.
Reconnect the USB cable, and try to print a print job from the computer.
If these steps did not resolve the issue, contact HP technical support for assistance
Okay did you try this one??


----------



## catlady13

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=441240&dlc=en&lang=en
was on this page


----------



## Ihatebestbuy

I tried that. I cant seem to clear the error. I am going to try CS again today, maybe I can actually get some help from them. Thanks for your help Cat, if anyone else has had any issues like this please let me know.


----------



## Panbagnato

Hi Ihatebestbuy,

if HP 2575 is installed over a network the error indicates that sometime the printer cannot be located on the network.

Press Setup button on the front panel of the printer > Network > Adanced network setup > IP address: 
--> type in the "gateway" field the router IP address.

Best Regard


----------



## egor62

Hi 
ihatebestbuy. What cat said does correct the problem because i had the same problem. When you get the green screen 1-5 just press OK OR THE POWER BUTTON cant remember now i know it's one of the two anyway after you do this it will reset your printer and Bobs your uncle.


----------



## rivnorbuck1

I have had the same problem before with my HP 2575. Error code
0x07674dd6, plus it says 1895:lib_barracuda.c

Last time this happened, I had to send it back and they sent me a new one. But I do remember their support team telling me a sequence of keys to push if this happens again. 
And now it's happening AGAIN and I don't remember what he told me : )


----------

